# Cast bullet for .44 Mag



## pacecars (Jan 4, 2015)

I just bought a S&W Model 69 .44 Mag and need a good hunting bullet. I have been casting bullets for my Sharps rifles for years and thought I would try it for my new pistol. I know I am looking at a wide weight difference but they both have the profile I like and the price is great! I am also looking at LBT molds in the same weight range but there is a BIG price difference. I am looking for an all around hunting bullet for deer and pigs in north Florida. Either weight should be fine and I figure 1000 FPS would be good for either too. Anyone have experience with either of these bullets?


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 4, 2015)

pacecars said:


> Anyone have experience with either of these bullets?



Either of which bullets?

I think  you left something out.  Like, which bullets are we talking about?


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 4, 2015)

I like 300 grain Cast bullets with a wide meplat. The wide tip cuts a huge hole. If I go with jacketed bullets, I head in the opposite direction, weight wise, and shoot a 200 grain XTP. Both loads have killed deer for me quite well, pushed by max loads of 296 powder. 

I have used both loads with my 29-3 and 629 Classic with no problems.


----------



## pacecars (Jan 4, 2015)

OOPS! The 2 bullets are the Lee 429-200-RF and 430-310-RF


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 5, 2015)

pacecars said:


> OOPS! The 2 bullets are the Lee 429-200-RF and 430-310-RF



I'm with Godogs, I like a bullet around 300 grains, so from your choices, the 310 gr. rf.

With a 300 gr. bullet, you are almost guaranteed full body penetration.  Two .44 caliber holes lets a lot of air out of the balloon.

Maybe it's just me but I think of 200 gr. bullets as more for .44 Spec level loads for practice. 

My opinion is that any bullet 240 gr. or larger is better than 200 gr.

If you go with a 300 gr. bullet, you definitely want a hard crimp because the bullet WILL jump from the case.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## james243 (Jan 5, 2015)

The 310 has worked well on deer for my dad this year. Actually I modified the mold by machining off the gas check portion and it now casts about 265 grains. In this configuration loaded subsonic it had had no problem passing through even in very hard quartering-to shots. Modified the mold to help the bullet stabilize at the lower velocity for use through a suppressor.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 5, 2015)

*250 Keith SWC.....*

Hard to find a better all around hunting bullet [or ?]. But this is the one I shot a LOT of out of 3 or 4 SBK's and 2 RHKs!
Be sure to get the latest mold that has squared lube grooves, not the rounded grooves like my old RCBS mold had.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 31, 2015)

my 629 prefers a lighter bullet.  I cast 275 gr for Ruger SBH that shoots great, not so good in 629  A 185 gr
bullet works great in 629  (six inch)


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2015)

Had a 6 1/2" 629 Classic for several years. I know, for good reasons, LBT's are in vogue these days; but, it liked the old 255gr.,429421 Keith design. It absolutely loved 240gr. XTPs, and I had no problems killing deer with either bullet seated on top of a heavy dose of H-110.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 1, 2015)

Are there any good commercial .44 mag loads with the cast Keith-design bullet or similar for those of us who don't reload (yes, we exist  )?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't help you there. Went to a 454 Casull and .45 Colts many years ago, not to mention it's been around 30 years since I shot anything factory out of big bore hand guns or rifles. Never owned a gun that I couldn't work up a hand load for that wasn't more accurate than factory fodder. Even if I did, I probably couldn't afford to shoot it.


----------



## jmoser (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are there any good commercial .44 mag loads with the cast Keith-design bullet or similar for those of us who don't reload (yes, we exist  )?



http://www.federalpremium.com/products/details/handgun.aspx?id=347

Federal Premium P44E uses the 300 gr LBT bullet and gets reasonable 1160 fps velocity.  Not cheap but until you reload a great choice.


----------



## Philbow (Apr 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Are there any good commercial .44 mag loads with the cast Keith-design bullet or similar for those of us who don't reload (yes, we exist  )?



https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=10

They do think real highly of their products.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

Philbow said:


> https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=10
> 
> They do think real highly of their products.


That looks like the deal there. Yeah, 2 bucks every time you pull the trigger hurts, but for good hunting rounds, that's not too bad. If I shoot over twenty times during hunting season, either I have way more meat than I can deal with , or I really need to practice more, one. And if some big critter with lots of sharp teeth and claws is about to eat me, it's worth a few bucks to get it off me.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 3, 2015)

Google Elmer Keith.....'nuff said>>>>>>>>>>>
Hunted exclusively with Ruger SBH with handloaded
Keith design cast bullets for 5 yrs.....


----------



## tgc (Apr 5, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> If you go with a 300 gr. bullet, you definitely want a hard crimp because the bullet WILL jump from the case.  Ask me how I know.



Well, I guess I'll do it... How you know? . I can see where a 300 grain will slide out of the case under recoil if it does not have a good crimp.

Pacecars, I don't know but I understand that the 69 is more like a "hot .44 special gun". Nothing against the .44 special, I have one in a blackhawk 5 1/2",(I shoot only reloads too) that will kill deer and is like having a rifle on your hip,,, just not as big as a super blackhawk so it carries better.

BTW, I like your "smokeless is a passing fad".


----------



## savgashooter (Jul 12, 2015)

*Cast bullets, .44 Mag.*

Coming to this party a bit late but take a look at Beartooth Bullets web site for .44 bullets.  They sell cast bullets ranging in weight from 240 to over 400 grains for the 44, all of them of the flat point design which are excellent for hunting.  In addition you can order them sized to diameters ranging from .429 to .432 to fit them to your particular application (cylinder throat diameter).  This will give you an idea of what type of mold you might want to settle on later without having to buy several different molds and sizing dies.

I personally think that sending more then 240 grains of lead down range on a southern whitetail deer is totally unnecessary and a waste of lead; that being said I am shooting a 275 grain Lyman because it is just so darn accurate out of every .44 I have shot it in.  Too bad Lyman stop making that mold.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 13, 2015)

james243 said:


> The 310 has worked well on deer for my dad this year. Actually I modified the mold by machining off the gas check portion and it now casts about 265 grains. In this configuration loaded subsonic it had had no problem passing through even in very hard quartering-to shots. Modified the mold to help the bullet stabilize at the lower velocity for use through a suppressor.



265 or 365??  Removing gas check portion should increase your weight shouldn't it?

Rosewood


----------



## james243 (Jul 13, 2015)

rosewood said:


> 265 or 365??  Removing gas check portion should increase your weight shouldn't it?
> 
> Rosewood



By removing I meant having that portion of the mold machined off. So now it casts a shorter bullet.  So now it is about 265


----------



## rosewood (Jul 13, 2015)

james243 said:


> By removing I meant having that portion of the mold machined off. So now it casts a shorter bullet.  So now it is about 265



Ahh, I see.  I thought you was opening up the gas check part of the mold.  Never thought of doing it that way.


----------

